# The Search Function



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

I have seen a lot of questions lately from newbies and not so newbies that could be answered with the search function. Do not get me wrong. I am not trying to discourage newbies from posting or asking questions. Just trying to help.


At the top of most pages are a row of buttons. Just to the left of Home is Search. If you click on it you can search all forums or a selected one for varing periods of time. LEARN THIS. It answers many, many questions.


----------



## HTguy (May 7, 2002)

I agree completely.

Perhaps attention could be drawn to this feature when people first visit or regester.

And pehaps the Search Button could be highlighted in some manner.

Scott?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Things are not going to change, I could make a full screen search button and people wouldn't click it. 

Ive seen this happen on every forum I have ever been too.

Call it human nature.

I did add a new search yesterday (Look on the bottom of the main forum page) It lets you search Google, Yahoo, Lycos etc from within DBSTalk.COM!


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Wow, great new feature you added Scott. Making this site the only place anybody needs to start from and having this site more and more useful makes it an important tool for those that are on this site a lot like I am when I am home and on the internet.

I think it is just habbit to post a new topic to ask a question instead of searching.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Actually...

I think it is good for newbies to post their questions. It gives them a chance to participate in the forums and feel a part of the group. Also, it gives some of us the opportunity to show just how 'smart' we are by posting answers to questions.

Lastly, I don't like to see self-appointed 'mods' responding negatively to newbie posts. Remember, all of us were 'newbies' at one time. 

Let's make sure that newbies always feel welcome.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Did not mean to be "self appointed mod". As i said I was trying to acquaint folks with the features of the site. Sure we can answer it again but will we do it as well? this is a feature rich site. I was trying to point some out. Sorry if it was taken any other way but frankly I think this was a way of helping newbies and just reanswering questions really does not show them what a nice site we have.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Actually...

I didn't have you in mind when I said that, Peter. My most sincere apology if it sounded like I was referring to you or anyone else in particular.

Your post is a helpful reminder to all of us, newbie or 'oldie' that the search function is a valuable resource. :righton:

Nick


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I agree with Nick. Sometimes its good to answer newbie questions and welcome them at the same time. Makes for a nice place. 

Sometimes however if the answer is lengthy and previous discussions were helpful, I will do the search myself and post a link to the thread. I see nothing wrong with that as long as we don't do it all the time.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Well glad we cleared that up. Anyway the name is Geronimo.


----------

